# Accommodations At Bases Across Canada



## Banger (16 Dec 2011)

I can't seem to get the information I need in regards to simply booking a room at a base as I have been able to do so in the past.

I am looking for either La cCtadelle in Quebec City - even if you can still book there
or
Valcartier. 

I have stayed in Valcartier before and I forget how you go abouts getting in touch with them to book a few nights. 

Please help me find phone numbers. I don't have access to DWAN right now.


----------



## Strike (16 Dec 2011)

Commercial to Valcartier is 418-844-5000.  Base accom is 5834.  They should have the numbers you're looking for.


----------



## Banger (16 Dec 2011)

Thank you!

Any idea about la citadelle in the city itself?


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Dec 2011)

I don't know about La Citadelle but I do know you can stay at Pointe a Carcy Barracks which is right in old Quebec City

Number is 1 418 694 5560 follow the directions hit 9 for english and then 3 for residence. Call during work hours 8-4


----------



## devsnrnco (1 Dec 2018)

Does anyone know if there already exists a list of locations (bases/garrisons/armouries/ships/wings/etc.) that offer leisure (paid) accommodation to soldiers travelling with their families? Specifically, I'm looking to book a night somewhere in or around Ottawa.

As of now, the only such places I know of are:

*QUEBEC*

Citadelle, Quebec City: ExactaCit2R22eRValcartier@forces.gc.ca

La Réserve Navale, Quebec City: Téléphone 418-694-5560 x 5580/5640

CFB Valcartier, Shannon: Le Centre Exacta de Valcartier 418-844-5000 x 5734 CentreExactaVAL@forces.gc.ca

*ALBERTA*

Edmonton Garrison, Edmonton: French Grey Inn

*ONTARIO*

CBF Trenton


----------



## garb811 (2 Dec 2018)

Any location that has quarters has transient accommodations, although it is primarily for pers there on duty so there may be tines when accommodations for personal reasons may be restricted. The quality and rules surrounding the quarters varies widely. Ie some places only have single beds with shared ablution facilities and don’t alllow families to share rooms whereas other places are full hotel style. 

For Ottawa specifically, there are no quarters so you’re out of luck unless you consider Pet or Kingston “around” Ottawa.


----------



## jeffb (2 Dec 2018)

An easy way to get in touch with ANY base accommodations is to call the base switchboard (Number for bases is always easy to find on Google), press 0 and ask for accommodations. They will be able to help you out.


----------



## devsnrnco (3 Dec 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Any location that has quarters has transient accommodations, although it is primarily for pers there on duty so there may be tines when accommodations for personal reasons may be restricted. The quality and rules surrounding the quarters varies widely. Ie some places only have single beds with shared ablution facilities and don’t alllow families to share rooms whereas other places are full hotel style.
> 
> For Ottawa specifically, there are no quarters so you’re out of luck unless you consider Pet or Kingston “around” Ottawa.



Ok sweet thanks! I guess the question then becomes: Is there a way to know which locations have quarters? Rather than manually calling each one and asking the question - is there any way to check online? Using the Canadian Forces app, I was able to find a "directory" of military locations but there doesn't seem to be any way to check whether the listed locations have quarters and to make matters worse, the list seems incomplete (e.g. Connaught Ranges is not even included under Ontario).


----------



## devsnrnco (3 Dec 2018)

jeffb said:
			
		

> An easy way to get in touch with ANY base accommodations is to call the base switchboard (Number for bases is always easy to find on Google), press 0 and ask for accommodations. They will be able to help you out.



Yeah I've tried this for bases before! And it works.... however, it leaves out the less obvious options such as Naval Reserve in Quebec City. Nobody thinks of "barracks" when hearing the word "Reserve" LMAO


----------



## garb811 (3 Dec 2018)

Connaught belongs to CFSU(O), it isn't a stand alone entity. If they started listing every DND property in the NCR...

Rule of thumb, if it is a "base" then it likely has quarters and transient quarters. Quebec City is an anomaly in that there are three separate locations where there are transient quarters in one city that aren't just managed by Base Accomodations.  ie. if you want to stay in Shearwater at 12 Wing, you still contact CFB Halifax Base Accommodations to book it unlike where you have to directy contact NAVRES HQ if you want to stay there in Quebec.

Unfortunately there isn't a consolidated list that I know of, although some places do have info on their cafconnection.ca page.  Otherwise, you just need to check out the applicable base DWAN site or call the base as above.


----------



## sarahsmom (3 Dec 2018)

mckenziepiping said:
			
		

> the list seems incomplete (e.g. Connaught Ranges is not even included under Ontario).





			
				garb811 said:
			
		

> Connaught belongs to CFSU(O), it isn't a stand alone entity. If they started listing every DND property in the NCR...



You also don't want to stay at Connaught Ranges, unless the other option is sleeping on the street? If you could guarantee that they put you up in the "new" officers shacks, then maybe. But the regular staff shacks, that they tend to use for Cadet CIs in the summer, are pretty miserable. (source: stayed in those quarters for a summer. The steps to our "trailer" were literally falling off the building, there was a flood in the hallway every time it rained (due to spacing below door and no weather stripping) and the bugs were trying to overtake the people.)

Edit for spelling and punctuation


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Dec 2018)

mckenziepiping said:
			
		

> Ok sweet thanks! I guess the question then becomes: Is there a way to know which locations have quarters? Rather than manually calling each one and asking the question - is there any way to check online? Using the Canadian Forces app, I was able to find a "directory" of military locations but there doesn't seem to be any way to check whether the listed locations have quarters and to make matters worse, the list seems incomplete (e.g. Connaught Ranges is not even included under Ontario).



The only way I know of is to go to the Base/Wing DIN site, and find their Accn section.  Some of the locations are easier to get SQs for non-duty reasons.  Example, Warrior Block in Shearwater and Windsor Park in Halifax both had (or used to have, at least) rooms that were suitable for families.  You used to be able to find out all the info on the Halifax DIN site under Accn.


----------



## Brownie931 (31 May 2019)

Any idea if there are accommodations for families in Winnipeg or Edmonton?


----------



## ballz (31 May 2019)

Edmonton has the French Grey Inn which are hotel-style rooms with wifi and such. If you're talking about more permanent stuff, there are PMQs.


----------



## dimsum (31 May 2019)

In the same vein as the French Grey Inn, Winnipeg has the Dakota Inn


----------

